# What is the difference between a Mix and a Dream?



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Are the Mix and the Dream the same (except the chain stays)?*

*Signores and Signorinas,

Will you please tell me, accept for the chain stays, if the Mix and Dream HP frames are the same? I guess I am most interested in the top and down tubes. Fascinating question right?

Thank you for your help,
T-shirt  *


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Top Tubes are different*

Mix TT is diamond (4 distinct points) shaped while the Dream TT is star shaped (5 distinct points).


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Thanks takmanjapan; I appreciate your help! I couldn't figure that out from any of the reading.

Diamonds, stars, yellow moons and green clovers.

Thank you,
T-shirt*


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Ride*

Ride is different too -- Dream is stiffer, more responsive more of a "race bike" -- Mix is more of "gran fondo" bike, sort of like the C-50 vs the new E-1


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*C50,

Grazie, for your input.

T-shirt*


----------

